
The perfect animal kingdom metaphor for the GOP - Qshio
http://www.unscrewingtheinscrutable.com/blogs/paul-fidalgo/party-sea-squirts
======
mnemonicsloth
"... the sea squirt jettisons the brain it no longer requires... perfect
metaphor for the GOP?"

No, it's a perfect metaphor for anyone who talks about politics for more than
60 consecutive seconds. We don't do that here:

<http://ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html>

